
First 100 Pages of Aaron Swartz’s Secret Service File Released - shard
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/swartz-foia-release/
======
kefs
While this is a great start, the majority appears to be just evidence
inventory. There are some good parts around pg18, which is weirdly continued
around pg97, along with an interesting, albeit heavily-redacted, interview on
pg98.

~~~
unclebucknasty
Question for anyone who might know: does a judge sign off on what is redacted
and the justification for doing so? Redacting names of investigators, etc.
makes sense here, but when entire paragraphs are redacted, it makes you wonder
if FOIA requests are really worthwhile?

~~~
kibibu
Not an answer, but this might tell you whether FOIA requests are much good:

[http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2013/05/justice-
departm...](http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2013/05/justice-department-
complies-with-foia-by-releasing-completely-redacted-document/)

~~~
unclebucknasty
Wow. I think that's pretty much the answer. Thanks.

------
thezach
the one thing I can conclude from reading this.... is the secret service needs
a serious technology upgrade

~~~
rhizome
I'm sure a lot of it works fine within the agencies, it's just the translation
process to "muggle" where the problems coincidentally appear.

~~~
saucetenuto
I've heard that that actually varies a lot; sometimes you're working with the
world's biggest data center, sometimes it's 30 guys with a building full of
cabinets and a single TRS-80 in a closet.

------
jeremycole
They made so much more work for themselves in redacting by scanning at a
slight angle...

~~~
ars
There is no them. I can just imagine the redactor cursing out the idiot who
scanned this for him.

